# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Если бы Microsoft производила мужчин и женщин

## Irina

*Если бы Microsoft производила мужчин*


• Внимание, обнаружен новый девайс. Устройство может нанести ущерб вашей системе ценностей. Извлечь или продолжить?
• Минимальные системные требования этой модели: 90/60/90, 180, до 25, 33 м, диван, телевизор. Внимание: в случае меньшей обеспеченности ресурсов устройство может работать некорректно, со срывами. Продолжить?
• Для корректной работы потребуются драйвера pivo, football, svekroff, myaso. Их установка может быть неприятная вашей системе. Продолжить?
• Вам поступило предупредительное сообщение «Маша, ты спятила, он же мудак!». Продолжить установку?

• Начинаем перенос файлов устройства в вашу систему. Необходимо выполнить архивирование ваших личных данных. Продолжить?
• Внимание: пространства вашей системы недостаточно для корректной установки устройства. Выполнить очистку дисков. Во время этой операции будут удалены папки «Sasha», «Dima», «Podrugi». Продолжить?
• Выберите вариант установки: «на пару месяцев» (рекомендуется для опытных пользователей), «вдруг получится?» (стандартная), «навеки» (потребует всех ресурсов вашей системы)
• При установке устройства возникли некоторые проблемы. Отправить отчет в центр поддержки mama. Возобновить установку?
• Устройство может быть установлено без истории контактов. Остановить перенос файлов категории «История»?
• Устройство успешно установлено. Зарегистрировать? Не сейчас. Продолжить.
• Имеются обновления к программному обеспечению вашего устройства. Установить sportzal, solyariy, teatr?
• Устройство направило запрос к вашим системным файлам. Отклонить. Разрешить доступ?
• Устройство пытается установить связь с удаленным сервером или другой системой. Это может быть опасно для вашей системы. Запретить. Отслеживать.
• Устройство работает некорретно. Справка по проблеме на вашем языке отсутствует. Запросить помощь клуба «Vse_m_kozli»?
• Работа устройства дестабилизирует вашу систему. Нажмите кнопку «Безопасное извлечение устройства». Удалить папку «Воспоминания»?
• Устройство 2.0 запрашивает соединения с вашей системой. Сертификат безопасности определен и утвержден. Установить?


*Если бы Microsoft производила женщин*


Уважаемый пользователь, Вы используете бесплатную программу «Случайная девушка»! Это не безопасно и не Попробуйте лучшее решение на рынке – программу «Постоянная Женщина»!

Сделайте свою жизнь лучше! Установите прямо сейчас уникальную программу «Постоянная Женщина!»
Начать установку? Начать чуть позже? Ну, давай уже сейчас!

Выбрать вариант установки программы «Женщина»:
Навсегда. Навеки. Пока не решил (рекомендуется только для опытных и смелых пользователей)

Проверить достаточность ресурсов вашей системы для установки программы Ж?
Начинаю визуальное сканирование ягодиц......................................
Начинаю сканирование чувства юмора.............................
Начинаю сканирование наличности ……………………
Начинаю сканирование кредитных карт……………………..
Начинаю сканирование собственности ……………………….

Программе не хватает места на диске. Удалить не используемые файлы «sauna», «odnoklasnica», «Mashka», «Doom 3»?
Старые файлы успешно удалены. Требуется дефрагментация квартиры.
Начать немедленно! Начать! Уже начала!

В системе обнаружены предыдущие версии «Ж». Это может вызвать некорректную работу новой программы.
Удалить старые версии. И эту тоже! Рискнуть и оставить?

Поздравляем. Программа «Ж» успешно инсталлирована. Зарегистрироваться?

Вы действительно не хотите зарегистрироваться?
Хочу!? Напомнить попозже? По возможности не напоминать???

Предлагаем Вам зарегистрировать программу «Постоянная Женщина». Узнайте о новых возможностях на zamyzhnevterpezh.com

Для корректной работы системы требуется установить обновление «shuba»
Загрузить! Загрузить в кредит! Установить в следующем месяце!

Система выполнила недопустимую ошибку и будет побита. Отправить отчет разработчикам? Попробовать восстановить работоспособность программы?
Найдены следующие решения: vinovat, cveti, kolechko.

Программе не хватает места на диске. Удалить не используемые файлы «drug detstva», «rabota v subboty», «football v chetverg»?

Доступны обновления безопасности для Вашей программы. Рекомендуем зарегистрироваться!!!

Данная программа не является бесплатной, однако. Вы можете оплатить ее использование в ближайшем магазине украшений прямо сейчас!

Внимание, тестовый период использования программы «Ж» закончился. Вы – подлец и безответственный ребенок. Зарегистрироваться?

Для корректной работы системы требуется установить обновление mashinka
Загрузить! Загрузить в кредит! Установить в следующем квартале!

Напоминаем, что вы используете незарегистрированную версию программы «Женщина». Обновить до версии «Жена»?

Программа предотвратила попытку несанкционированного доступа в систему! Вас ожидает длительная и серьезная перезагрузка системы!

Для корректной работы системы требуется установить обновление «Svoya normalnaya kvartira»
Загрузить! Загрузить в кредит! Установить в следующем году!

Программе не достаточно ресурсов. Выберите вариант решения:
Работать больше, Ты же мужик подумай!, Удалить программу (временно недоступно).

На рабочем столе обнаружены неиспользуемые ярлык «kino». «sex», «romantika». Его удаление не отразится на работоспособности Вашей системы. Удалить? /> Уважаемый пользователь, Вы используете программу «Жена»! Увеличьте свои возможности многократно с условно-платной программой «Любовница»!

----------


## BiZ111

Да-да..они такие

----------


## Irina

Да, и вы такие

----------

